# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Grande Nigeria [Nuova Guinga]

## τοξοτης

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...maldi_line.jpg

----------

